# What movies really scare you?



## Rhavencraft (Apr 24, 2007)

Having DP/DR, some movies have an unreal theme to them and (at least to me) freak me out more than others who have seen the movies but don't have DP or DR. When I saw them, I didn't know that there was such a disorder as Depersonalization or Derealization and just thought my reacurring thoughts of feeling unreal were my own unique screwed-up mental condition. Therefore, these movies creeped me out alot:

'Being John Malcovich' was pretty creepy to me. For someone who feels like they will lose control at any moment, this movie had a scarry feel to for me. After seeing this movie, I described my symtoms of my DP and DR to one of my close friends as, "Just like that 'Being John Malcovich' movie, it feels like I have my own door to my head and I have entered that door. Like I was controlling someone else...and that someone else is me." At the time, it was the best way I could think of to describe the feeling of what I was going through to my best friend.

'Jocob's Ladder' was another movie that was way too disturbing for someone like me. When I first had the feelings of DP and DR, I thought I was going crazy. And during that time, I had seen this movie. That was just plain scary to me.

So, here is the question. What movie's have affected you because of your feelings from DP/DR?


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Any well done movie where the protagonist goes through some kind of 'losing their mind' period.

The Tenant
Repulsion
The Shining
Frailty
PI (good paranoia one)
Requiem for a Dream
Solarys
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
American Psycho
Videodrome


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

I hate a beautiful mind. Ok...its a good movie, but it really made my fears much worse.

I am a novice mathematician myself, and have a bad obsessive fear of going mad (even though i have been told repeatedly by everyone i am not going mad). Once i saw this movie i started to think people i were talking to were hallucinations like in the movie. I am starting to get over it, i dont worry about it to often. Once in a while the thought still pops into my mind "what if this is just a hallucination?"

pi is another bad one.


----------



## rdlmethis (May 5, 2007)

The matrix


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Let's sue the writer of the matrix for giving me and others DR/DP ... :roll:



rdlmethis said:


> The matrix


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

A Beautiful Mind is manipulative hollywood garbage. If that hadn't been an exceptionally slow year in cinema it wouldn't have gotten any attention at all.


----------



## rdlmethis (May 5, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Let's sue the writer of the matrix for giving me and others DR/DP ... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay im game


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's a good one where losing one's mind is part of the plot, but manifested in a more sinister way. It especially attacks the weak, the mentally ill, and the sick.............check it out but don't watch it if you suffer from temporal lobe epilespy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru9fX9wv ... ed&search=


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Those were images of Pazuzu, the demon who possesed the little girl. Possession is also linked to mental illness, depersonalization, suicide, etc.


----------



## needacure (Apr 25, 2007)

Vanilla sky really messed me up and i barely watched it.

Oh and I've been possesed before by something evil, or at least it felt like it. I didn't feel like I do when normal, I felt the feeling of evil in my blood and in my head.

It was a sudden feeling of evil and it was a very powerful feeling, I felt untouchable.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Jacob's Ladder

Mulholland Drive

EraserHead

Begotten

Irreversible

Lost Highway

and I'll second Solyaris, one of my favorite movies


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Twin peaks: Fire walk with me is the most messed up movie i have ever seen. If anything will trigger off dp/dr that will. I felt like i had taken a mild dose of magic mushrooms after watching it. Even a person i know who has nothing at all wrong with them watched it and said they felt very weird afterwords. Im cured of dp/dr now but if i see that movie even now it makes me feel very strange.

Mulholland drive, videodrome and the naked lunch are also some weird movies that would probley trigger off a persons dp/dr.

Eraserhead is also supposed to be a very disturbing and good movie but i have yet to see it unfortunatly.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

nothing seems to scare me anymore, which is funny cause i couldnt watch scary movies before this and now i could give two sh*ts. High Tension scared me something awful, but that was pre DP. Pretty much anything with creepy little kids and old people.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

flipwilson said:


> nothing seems to scare me anymore


Same here, Orgish did an excellent job of numbing me down  ... although some films still make me jump =P


----------



## Rhavencraft (Apr 24, 2007)

Yea, I forgot about 'Vanilla Sky'. That one messed with me also. However, I wonder how many of you who saw the movie laughed out loud at the part when Tom Cruise's character was running through that building yelling "Tech support!". Man, sometimes I have really felt that way, especially when my DP/DR was really bad.

'Naked Lunch' was just to freeky for me. I only got through a little bit of that movie and didn't watch the rest. I have heard of 'Earaserhead' but as of yet, I still need to see that one.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

Hotel Rwanda, Cidade de Deus and the Last Kind of Schotland really shut me up for an evening. I really appreciate these movies though and Im "happy" to have seen them.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

This one might be a winner:


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

I love David Lynch, Mulholland Drive was fantastic, I love Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Being John Malcovich, all of those sorts of movies that are a bit surreal and off-beat, They were my favourites until I got DP. Now I must admit, they do my head in a bit. The worst movie for me was "Me, You and Everyone We Know". I hired this in the first week of DP- I went and hired heaps of movies so I could "take my mind off things". Really I should have hired a stack of crappy romantic comedies, but no, just couldn't leave the arthouse stuff alone! Totally screwed with my head. I'm sure I'd enjoy it now I'm in a better piece of mind.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Ye gods, my DP friends, why has nobody mentioned the scariest film of all time - ALIEN? Not the chest-bursting bit, but the scene when he's crawling through those tunnels, and the others can see the alien (as a blip on the monitor) coming towards him. It makes me mess my diapers everytime I see it.

I think that's the only film that has actually 'scared' me. I was a bit spooked by The Blair Witch Project though. And one of the Amytiville films, I think the one when the bloke was posessed and killed his family, was a bit worrying.

Most disturbing film I've seen recently is, without doubt, Hostel. It was bad enough until my girlfriend told we exactly what was going on, and why. Sweet jesus. Sick sick sick sick sick sick. And to think, that kind of thing probably does go on somewhere. Shudder.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd have to go with Vanilla Sky too.

And the Omen; I'm not sure which number it is, but it's the one where ligns show up on photos and things. Then the people get killed by something cutting through that body part. The church spire and the sheet of glass are by far the most grotesque. *eeeew* That left me freaked out for weeks.

And after watching 'The Exorcism of Emily Rose' I kept waking up at exactly 3am, that scared the bejeebus out of me.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

suz said:


> I kept waking up at exactly 3am


You know I wake up at 3am every night, true :shock:

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

I lost count how many times I yawned through that firm... lol, yes when that dude got TKOed by da sheet of glass... that was a winner.



suz said:


> the Omen; I'm not sure which number it is, but it's the one where ligns show up on photos and things. Then the people get killed by something cutting through that body part. The church spire and the sheet of glass are by far the most grotesque.


The film which effected me badly was "*The Ring*" (Yankee version)


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Carrie gives me the creeps, just because De Palma makes it look all garish and candy-coated with all that soft focus, saturated colour and ludicrous acting. Although Eraserhead or anything by Ken Russell tops that easily. I think it is definitely the over-acting which makes caricatures out of people. Which I find disturbing.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

suz said:


> And the Omen; I'm not sure which number it is, but it's the one where ligns show up on photos and things. Then the people get killed by something cutting through that body part. The church spire and the sheet of glass are by far the most grotesque. *eeeew* That left me freaked out for weeks.


A couple of the locations are near where I live and they still freak me out. Brookwood war graves is just round the corner as is Guildford Cathedral. Sorry - more pointless trivia - I go drinking where they filmed the pub scene in American Werewolf in London.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Memento is a pretty messed up movie as well. That is definatly a weird one.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> You know I wake up at 3am every night, true :shock:
> 
> Greg


For real? Devil's gonna getcha boyo! Oooooh dear :lol:

I'm the biggest wimp when it comes to getting freaked out by films, but The Blair Witch didn't bother me in the slightest, was I missing something? Meh.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

I loved it, but honestly, 300 really fucked with my DP, especially the fact that i saw it in IMAX


----------

